# Oh hay! Goats wont eat it



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi all! So my goats have decided they are too good for any hay that I supply. I bought a bunch of 2nd cut orchard. They wont eat it. They also now wont eat the regular feed store hay. They are screaming at me and I am about to lose my mind. What do I do? Help/ tricks? They have browse, so they shouldn't starve to death..or will they? I'm just at a dead end here. They ate this other second cut that i got from a different supplier. He was rude and I just got it to try it after they had first cut from him..of course now hes out of first cut. They ate half that bale..and decided it wasn't for them.
Also concerned that with all the noise they are making, someone is going to shoot them.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

I actually don’t know how to help but I decided to post a reply to make sure someone sees and helps you out:hug:


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Ana said:


> I actually don't know how to help but I decided to post a reply to make sure someone sees and helps you out:hug:


I appreciate it❤


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

No problem


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get alfalfa hay?


If they are browsing, are you trying to feed them after they have already been out?
If you can pen them away from browse, over night, they may be hungry for hay.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you checked the hay for anything that maybe mixed in? Do you change the hay out daily or leave til its gone? Is the hay fed off the ground?


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

True


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

I was up there telling them that we have all this darn hay and cannot be so choosy when it's starting to snow AGAIN. The one was eating feed store hay from my hand and I was opening up the bag (slow feeder) and the other one was eating from it. So I leave and they are back to incessant complaining. I really dont think there are any issues health wise happening here. They are just being jerks. The hunters out in the woods are probably so angry right now.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

When I was mad yesterday I threw it on the ground in the run, they picked through it, but not chowed down. We have those net bags..and for the past 6 months they havent been a problem. I usually refill them morning and night as routine. The suspect major load of2nd cut orchard hay is totally out of the bags. But definitely on the floor in there. I legit was tossing all the hays..took her to smell every bale. Not interested. So we got feed store hay that I have mixed in before..they eat it. Checked all the hays..nothing bad. No mold and smell yum. 


happybleats said:


> Have you checked the hay for anything that maybe mixed in? Do you change the hay out daily or leave til its gone? Is the hay fed off the ground?


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Can you get alfalfa hay?
> 
> If they are browsing, are you trying to feed them after they have already been out?
> If you can pen them away from browse, over night, they may be hungry for hay.


I considered that. My nigerian may break the barn down though. I lock them up at night and the bags still had just about the same amount of hay as the night, in the morning.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

If I get alfalfa is it bad to just switch to that. I think there is a store that may have it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know we have to "fluff" the hay a time or two through out the day to entice the goats to eat it. We have hay baskets.. Maybe the netting doesn't allow them to dig through and choose the very best strand of hay. Sounds crazy but mine do it...alot end up on the ground.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would introduce alfalfa hay slowly as its richer/hotter than hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, introduce the alfalfa slowly.

If the goats have horns, I wouldn’t use the net feeders. 
Bad horror stories about them.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

They do have horns. But I felt it safer than the metal baskets. I was outside and they werent complaining. Maybe they just needed more reassuring that this hay was ok.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Meepsforkeeps said:


> They do have horns. But I felt it safer than the metal baskets. I was outside and they werent complaining. Maybe they just needed more reassuring that this hay was ok.


But I am new to this also. The boss doesn't let the little one eat and it seemed a tad impossible to have 2 separate basket feeders for them. But I can try. I was also worried about the younger one getting her entire body stuck in the feeder
But now that she is older and bigger and not as mischievous..I should consider switching


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Fluffing was hopefully the answer! Hooray for now!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I have 2 different kids of grass hay. My boys prefer one to the other, but for breakfast they get the un-preferred kind. They don’t get out of bed, because they smell which hay it is. But later on I see they ate some. When it is colder and they need to eat more they will eat lots of it.
The screaming... are your goats young? Mine used to scream at me for getting something different.
But I also learned to ignore it and it helped a lot. They watch you closely. If you lookl limke you might cave and bring something else, they will keep screaming.
You could also talk to your neighbours and ask if they hear the goats. They might not even hear them. But you could explain that you are working on it.


----------



## Fro (Apr 10, 2020)

My weathers wouldn't eat any hay until they ran out of grass to graze on.


----------



## jodane (Apr 18, 2017)

We've found that our goats are very fussy. They don't like coarse hay. Sometimes even when the hay smells great, they'll pick through it and throw most of it on the ground. I'd suggest that you see if you can find another source for hay where you have more choices. buy one or 2 bales at time until you find something they like. 

I've determined that it's cheaper to pay for a more expensive hay bale that they will eat, than it is to pay for a cheaper hay that they throw 80% of it on the floor.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Well they aren't really "screaming" but loudly calling to me. It's all about the hay. We had them try the hay that I bought in bulk by handfuls and they enjoyed it. The other hay we bought to try it. The feed store hay, they have eaten before. It's pretty stemmy which they like. They are eating one of the hays and mildly eating the feed store hay (after I beat it up and fluffed it and made a bird nest inside of it and then hung it. Suppose it could be the bags. Could be they are acting like brats. I have no idea. Hay is hard to come by now and nothing is close. 
Oh the neighbors can all hear. My closest neighbors are the absolute worst. But I'm not moving and cant quit living my life either.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Said neighbors watch me all day. So I'm sure they are aware that I am doing everything I can do. Even though they are annoyed (and deserve it).


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

They are eating hay (of the ground) from a guy who is sold out though. Idk why they cant eat the hay I bought in bulk. WHY!!! The bulk hay is also guaranteed mold and dust free. I should just be putting it in there and tell them to suck it up. Like if there was something poisonous in there..they wouldnt be able to smell that straight from the bale right. I ripped one apart, had my face all in it and didnt see anything. It does smell on the sweater side more than the green grassy side, if you know what I mean.
They also are quieter, and boss gal knows she can manipulate me lol!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you keep offering them alternatives they are holding out for other stuff. If that's all they get for a week they will learn to eat it. If you got a large quantity - they will have to. Try to always buy the same hay that will last you through the winter. Orchard grass is high in phosphorous so you may need to feed alfalfa pellets as well to balance. Switching hay all the time will cause them to be a bit more picky. DONT use net feeders - there are a lot of good ideas on here about feeders that lessen the problem of goats strangling and getting caught in the nets.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> If you keep offering them alternatives they are holding out for other stuff. If that's all they get for a week they will learn to eat it. If you got a large quantity - they will have to. Try to always buy the same hay that will last you through the winter. Orchard grass is high in phosphorous so you may need to feed alfalfa pellets as well to balance. Switching hay all the time will cause them to be a bit more picky. DONT use net feeders - there are a lot of good ideas on here about feeders that lessen the problem of goats strangling and getting caught in the nets.


Gotcha on the nets, and now super paranoid about it.Premier 1 has a basket feeder for like 65, guess I could buy 2 for myself for xmas. I have seen ones made from barrels. I'll either do that or come up with a more safe alternative within the next 2 days.
They eat a junk feed, my one came with that. Under a half cup daily. Maybe I could gradually switch to the alfalfa, but I swear I read alfalfa wasnt very great for them. . I feel like I have read so much about feeds and hays that I get everything confused. I really appreciate all the input!


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

https://www.chewy.com/kalmbach-feed...edium=cpc&utm_campaign=f&utm_content=Kalmbach Feeds&utm_term=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIupar9pe67QIVAa_ICh1CPgT2EAQYASABEgLsKvD_BwE
This is it. It seems alright but its loaded with corn..that I pick out alot of and covered in molasses


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't worry about hunters in the woods getting mad at your goats- the deer ignore goats. Heck, my dh has a target area set up behind the barn and shoots flintlocks from near the barn. The deer wander around and ignore the gunshots, the goats ignore it, I'm the only one that jumps! And I shoot too! 

Haybags and metal hay racks are not good. Those horse hay racks are really bad. I lost a doe, years ago to a metal rack. Almost lost one to a hay bag- somehow they weave their necks into the mesh (after chewing a hole) and can strangle.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Don't worry about hunters in the woods getting mad at your goats- the deer ignore goats. Heck, my dh has a target area set up behind the barn and shoots flintlocks from near the barn. The deer wander around and ignore the gunshots, the goats ignore it, I'm the only one that jumps! And I shoot too!
> 
> Haybags and metal hay racks are not good. Those horse hay racks are really bad. I lost a doe, years ago to a metal rack. Almost lost one to a hay bag- somehow they weave their necks into the mesh (after chewing a hole) and can strangle.


So what do you use now? The premier 1 ones are thin. I can imagine one getting their horns stuck but not entire body. Which I was afraid of.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have pens made of the goat panels that have 4" by 4" openings and on the outside of the pen have more of the goat panels that I put the hay in. They waste it but can't get heads stuck. (babies can, that is a whole nother problem....)








I don't know if photo shows or not.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> I have pens made of the goat panels that have 4" by 4" openings and on the outside of the pen have more of the goat panels that I put the hay in. They waste it but can't get heads stuck. (babies can, that is a whole nother problem....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't. But that's smart. I attached the one I considered. But I could totally make one.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Try offering hay in milk crates. best thing is if horns get stuck they just have a milk crate hanging from them, no harm done. Tennis balls on horns are good though.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Meepsforkeeps said:


> It doesn't. But that's smart. I attached the one I considered. But I could totally make one.


We've used those Premier1 hanging hay feeders for our boers, savannas, and nubians for the last 8 years. They've personally worked very well for us - no rust and no warping.

We also have several large self-standing metal hay feeders, but they're expensive, and we have to modify most to prevent young goats getting their heads stuck. So we made our own wooden hay bale feeder that's essentially just a large rectangle with legs, and the goats feed out of the bottom 3-4 inches. I've noticed less waste, and there is no way they can get caught, stuck, or harmed. Downside is that babies cannot access it due to the height.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

For now I just have the 2. I'd like to get some bucks but I really dont want to bite off more than I can chew right now. Tons of chickens and a 9yr old and a 3 year old crazy child. I'm going to see what I can do with fencing for a feeder or may buy those premier ones. The goats were out browsing late..which is not a thing they do. This situation is kinda irritating. I thought they'd like the hay especially since they ate it prior to its permanent placement. I wonder should I be looking for new hay or just make them suck it up. I dont dry lot them. They have an area that's just under and acre and we will be making more spaces for them but I want to make sure they are eating hay before old man winter really gets here. All the areas/paddocks will be accessible from their barn, which they will be locked into every night


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Try offering hay in milk crates. best thing is if horns get stuck they just have a milk crate hanging from them, no harm done. Tennis balls on horns are good though.


And that would be the highlight of this year!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very smart, not to bite off more than you can chew! A buck is a lot to chew, and more than one can be very tough to chew!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Are they dry right now or is the older one still in milk?


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

They are dry. She had her baby in june and he was weaned before I purchased her. The other is just over a year.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

As long as the hay is good quality, I don’t give my goats a choice. We have a keyhole feeder for the does, so whatever they pull out (stays inside the feeder and doesn’t hit the ground) gets recycled when I put it back in the top. They’ll usually eat it then, and I pull out any junky stemmy stuff. They also don’t get new until they’ve eaten what has been offered. They yell when they see me, just to say hi.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NDinKY said:


> As long as the hay is good quality, I don't give my goats a choice. We have a keyhole feeder for the does, so whatever they pull out (stays inside the feeder and doesn't hit the ground) gets recycled when I put it back in the top. They'll usually eat it then, and I pull out any junky stemmy stuff. They also don't get new until they've eaten what has been offered. They yell when they see me, just to say hi.


Same here!
The hay that is leftover from the day I collect from the feeders and feed it to the boys inside when their small handful of alfala hay is gone.


----------



## Sallie Mayer (May 15, 2019)

You might check with the previous owner to see where their hay came from. I have heard that the compressed/wrapped grass hay you can purchase at TSC is sweetened. My goats go crazy over it, but it is very expensive! When I started with goats I had to use it until I could find a local reliable supplier. It took a bit of time to get them to eat the “regular” stuff, but eventually they relented. Giving them fresh flakes every day helped. We waisted a lot for a while, but it was still more reasonable than the store bought. (I will sometimes still add a little of that “special” hay on “special” occasions

I have the Premier One goat hay feeders and really like them. I did end up putting lids in them because my Nigerian Dwarfs liked to jump into them and risked getting a hoof or leg stuck. I just cut plywood, drilled two holes on one side and used zip ties to hinge the plywood to the top of the feeder. It works really well. They hold one flake so the goats are getting new hay more often (which they love), it is easy to “Fluff” the uneaten hay, and the grid is wide enough for them to get their mouths in deeper, but not their heads.
They were definitely worth the initial investment!


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

I think it's good quality. But they dont. They have since calmed down and started eating it. Well the stuff that smells greener. The big batch of 2nd cut orchard is still just sitting there. I have one more of what they will eat and I am mixing in the feed store 1st cut whatever the heck it is..stemmy stuff. Whenever we first got them we mixed this in as well.
They call to me whenever they see me as well. Sometimes I can wave and they shh before they were just yelling at me to bring what they had before,but the guy is all out.


NDinKY said:


> As long as the hay is good quality, I don't give my goats a choice. We have a keyhole feeder for the does, so whatever they pull out (stays inside the feeder and doesn't hit the ground) gets recycled when I put it back in the top. They'll usually eat it then, and I pull out any junky stemmy stuff. They also don't get new until they've eaten what has been offered. They yell when they see me, just to say hi.


I think we might go with those feeders. I have leftover fencing that I still am considering using but I don't know, realistically, right now it seems easier to just buy a product that I know can work. The weather is up and down here and other projects are piling up also. Great idea about the lid!


Sallie Mayer said:


> I have the Premier One goat hay feeders and really like them. I did end up putting lids in them because my Nigerian Dwarfs liked to jump into them and risked getting a hoof or leg stuck. I just cut plywood, drilled two holes on one side and used zip ties to hinge the plywood to the back of the feeder. It works really well. They hold one flake so the goats are getting new hay more often (which they love), it is easy to "Fluff" the uneaten hay, and the grid is wide enough for them to get their mouths in deeper, but not their heads.
> They were definitely worth the initial investment!


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

And then I found this. I could do this quickly.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/brainstorming-for-hay-feeder-ideas.206607/page-3

I have tons of food safe barrels for water collection! My husband wont be real happy about me deconstructing this wall he made but we wanted to expand behind it anyway!
Picture of what we have going on right now..2 months ago maybe. My nubian/ nigi absolutely will not share. So on the side behind me is a long wall of nice wood that I can repurpose lol (can't find a picture of it even though I know its here somewhere)


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Take an old spray bottle and fill it with salt water. Very salty like brine. Spray the hay they won't eat and Voi La! They will eat it!

It works for me every time. If I come out in the morning and they have hay left over, even alfalfa sticks, they will eat it if I spray it with salt water. They even fight over the sprayed hay.


----------



## Nicholas (Nov 3, 2020)

Have you tried alfalfa/grass hay pellets? We can get these at Tracter Supply locally. Very little waste. 
And try not feeding at night but just in the morning before you let them out.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

Nicholas said:


> Have you tried alfalfa/grass hay pellets? We can get these at Tracter Supply locally. Very little waste.
> And try not feeding at night but just in the morning before you let them out.


I have not. But I am considering it, since someone suggested maybe they needed them as well. I've been snooping around trying to see what everyone uses. I shop at TSC but we also have a local feed store that I like to use. What brand do you use? I give them grain at night, just because they are used to it. I think I'd like to replace it or just add a little grain to the alfalfa to keep them happy.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

NicoleV said:


> Take an old spray bottle and fill it with salt water. Very salty like brine. Spray the hay they won't eat and Voi La! They will eat it!
> 
> It works for me every time. If I come out in the morning and they have hay left over, even alfalfa sticks, they will eat it if I spray it with salt water. They even fight over the sprayed hay.


For hay, we buy the Standlee Alfalfa/Orchard Grass from Tractor Supply and it is super expensive but, I have not found a local hay person that is willing to sell 20 bales at a time (we have 2 ND does). I did have someone that would but, they were inconsistent...sometimes they would have hay to sell, other times they would not so, we continue buying from TSC at this time.

All that being said...our girls were wasting about 30% of each bale and it was making me crazy!!! I read about spraying the hay with salt water in a post several months ago (might've been @NicholeV that mentioned it in that post) and gave it a try. TOTAL GAME CHANGER!!! With spraying the hay, we are down to about 5% waste now...HUGE difference in our hay bill for sure. 

Whoever says that goats will eat "anything" could not be further from the truth...ours are quite picky. (possibly a bit spoiled too...ha-ha)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

I dont even know if my TSC has hay. Pretty sure people only go there for dog food :haha: But yes! Why is it so hard to find hay! I had to drive over an hour for the hay they wouldnt eat. We had like 3 rains all summer, hopefully next year there will be more hay to come by.
They seemed to have stopped protesting as much..and I just mix in their leftovers into what they are given new. They do waste onto the ground but I just use that as bedding.


HMNS said:


> For hay, we buy the Standlee Alfalfa/Orchard Grass from Tractor Supply and it is super expensive but, I have not found a local hay person that is willing to sell 20 bales at a time (we have 2 ND does). I did have someone that would but, they were inconsistent...sometimes they would have hay to sell, other times they would not so, we continue buying from TSC at this time.
> 
> All that being said...our girls were wasting about 30% of each bale and it was making me crazy!!! I read about spraying the hay with salt water in a post several months ago (might've been @NicholeV that mentioned it in that post) and gave it a try. TOTAL GAME CHANGER!!! With spraying the hay, we are down to about 5% waste now...HUGE difference in our hay bill for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yulenka (Aug 28, 2020)

FWIW, I would leave goats alone, if you can. As mentioned in the previous post, the more you fuss about them, the more demanding these divas become. My goats turned out 24-7, but also have access to 1st cut hay outside in hay feeder, and a small slow feed bag inside for bad weather. I give them alfalfa pellets only when it is cold. They scream for treats every time they see me. But when I am not there, they happy to munch on hay and grass outside. They are in great shape and quite fat.


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

I really appreciate this! I am, I am well aware how bratty they can be, considering they are spoiled rotten. I dont want to encourage anymore battles. I was just worried they were going to starve..and it turned cold so quickly. We had a good bit of snow on the ground when they started their hunger strike. 
I turn them out every morning regardless of weather. My jezabel, aptly named, will break down the barn if I leave them in there. 
You have a slow feeder? Is it a net bags or the one that looks like seat belts:lolgoat:? My girls have horns and have not gotten stuck, but of course now I'm worried they will. I dont plan on making any aggressive changes but am considering their dietary needs with this grain ration and the hay feeder.
Since they are eating now..I dont really want to add the salt..bc if they dont like that I'll be wasting that hay and we have already wasted enough. Being that it's right under 30 degrees, it's going to freeze and I Know they wont eat it that way, for sure!


Yulenka said:


> FWIW, I would leave goats alone, if you can. As mentioned in the previous post, the more you fuss about them, the more demanding these divas become. My goats turned out 24-7, but also have access to 1st cut hay outside in hay feeder, and a small slow feed bag inside for bad weather. I give them alfalfa pellets only when it is cold. They scream for treats every time they see me. But when I am not there, they happy to munch on hay and grass outside. They are in great shape and quite fat.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NicoleV said:


> Take an old spray bottle and fill it with salt water. Very salty like brine. Spray the hay they won't eat and Voi La! They will eat it!
> 
> It works for me every time. If I come out in the morning and they have hay left over, even alfalfa sticks, they will eat it if I spray it with salt water. They even fight over the sprayed hay.


I have read this from you before, and today I am trying it. I can report back soon. 
I have to do *Something*, because the preferred hay will be out one day this winter, with only unpreferred hay left.


----------



## Darleen (Apr 11, 2018)

Meepsforkeeps said:


> Hi all! So my goats have decided they are too good for any hay that I supply. I bought a bunch of 2nd cut orchard. They wont eat it. They also now wont eat the regular feed store hay. They are screaming at me and I am about to lose my mind. What do I do? Help/ tricks? They have browse, so they shouldn't starve to death..or will they? I'm just at a dead end here. They ate this other second cut that i got from a different supplier. He was rude and I just got it to try it after they had first cut from him..of course now hes out of first cut. They ate half that bale..and decided it wasn't for them.
> Also concerned that with all the noise they are making, someone is going to shoot them.


Whoever said goats will eat anything is so sadly mistaken. Mine will only eat alfalfa and orchard from tractor supply and their alfalfa and Timothy pellets. They also snitch some of my horses beet pulp. Might try these for yours.


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

jodane said:


> We've found that our goats are very fussy. They don't like coarse hay. Sometimes even when the hay smells great, they'll pick through it and throw most of it on the ground. I'd suggest that you see if you can find another source for hay where you have more choices. buy one or 2 bales at time until you find something they like.
> 
> I've determined that it's cheaper to pay for a more expensive hay bale that they will eat, than it is to pay for a cheaper hay that they throw 80% of it on the floor.


Hi, Iam a new goat mummy from UK, have two 6month old kids (doe and wether) adorable, but fussy too, they are on stalky Timothy hay, eat fair bit, but leave very stalky, I've read that stalky is good for their digestion, so I tend to fluff it up, and wait few hours before topping up with fresh hay. I ve just bought small bale of ryegrass/Timothy medium haylage, to introduce gradually, to see if they eat without waste, also read more nutritious, as my boy is on thin side, hope Iam doing right.


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I have read this from you before, and today I am trying it. I can report back soon.
> I have to do *Something*, because the preferred hay will be out one day this winter, with only unpreferred hay left.


I will try the salt spray trick too, thanks


----------



## Meepsforkeeps (Jul 12, 2020)

@MadHouse Did the salt spray encourage them?


MadHouse said:


> I have read this from you before, and today I am trying it. I can report back soon.
> I have to do *Something*, because the preferred hay will be out one day this winter, with only unpreferred hay left.


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Same here!
> The hay that is leftover from the day I collect from the feeders and feed it to the boys inside when their small handful of alfala hay is gone.


Hi,
What is a key hole feeder, where sources from or did you make your own, like the idea none goes on floor, I do keep putting hay back on top, which falls into a tray under a manmade hay manger, as they don't like the stalky hay from the Timothy hay I feed, only had kids 6weeks, trying some ryegrass/Timothy haylage, as my wether is but thin, the doe is fat Iam in U.K., what's your weather like? Thanks for help for new mummy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Meepsforkeeps said:


> @MadHouse Did the salt spray encourage them?


It is hard to tell. This is the second day of trying it. I sprayed only some leftovers, and my least fussy goat ate it every time.
The boys weren't any more impressed when their leftovers were sprayed. I will give it a few more tries.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Dee4 said:


> Hi,
> What is a key hole feeder, where sources from or did you make your own, like the idea none goes on floor, I do keep putting hay back on top, which falls into a tray under a manmade hay manger, as they don't like the stalky hay from the Timothy hay I feed, only had kids 6weeks, trying some ryegrass/Timothy haylage, as my wether is but thin, the doe is fat Iam in U.K., what's your weather like? Thanks for help for new mummy


My least wasting feeder is the one we built from this drawing:








The tray has a diagonal shape to it.
Then we added a panel with two keyholes to the front. (The style that says "for horned goats")


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> My least wasting feeder is the one we built from this drawing:
> View attachment 192583
> 
> The tray has a diagonal shape to it.
> ...


Ar has thank you, you are wonderful


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Dee4 said:


> Ar has thank you, you are wonderful


I see your kids have horns too! Nice!
I will get a picture of the actual feeder too.


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I see your kids have horns too! Nice!
> I will get a picture of the actual feeder too.


Yes and they are very cute, many thanks again xx


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

That's brilliant, Iam so grateful for that, and the time you have taken to send me pictures.I will let you know how I get on, take care and keep safe


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> View attachment 192587
> 
> 
> View attachment 192589


Very nice!:goodjob:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Dee4 said:


> That's brilliant, Iam so grateful for that, and the time you have taken to send me pictures.I will let you know how I get on, take care and keep safe





MellonFriend said:


> Very nice!:goodjob:


Thanks!
This picture is a little dark, but it shows how high it is. This is my shortest goat, 19 inches high, ND.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

